# Pushed in dust cap on tweeter



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well my fear came true last night, my 2 year old daughter knocked the cover off on one of my Mission towers in the living room and pushed in the dust cap on the tweeter. My question can this be fixed and is it possible that more damage was done to the tweeter? I've heard that using a vacuum can suck it back out.


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

You need to take a bog roll and place it over the dust cap. Take a few deep breaths and suck backwards until it pops out and back into place.

Use a vacuum cleaner at your own risk, if placed too close it might pull the diaphragm out of place.

You need a very steady hand, thou I’d use the bog roll personally.:T











Also you can use a kitchen roll a bit less embarrassing than bog roll.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Andy, Is the dust cap nothing more than what is its called or does it also play a part in the sound as well?
This is what the tweeter looks like not damaged.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Well doesn't it just protect the voice coil?

SO it shouldn't really matter than. Just makes it look worse


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Is it a soft dome or a hard dome? Soft dome a dimple that is sucked out shouldn't be a problem I wouldn't leave it there though. A hard dome is tougher and more problematic.


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

The tone will change at certain frequency or rather it will change. I’d keep tiny curious fingers far, far, far away or out of the room to prevent anymore misshapes.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I had a nephew push in a dustcap on a 4" midrange. 
Good old "blue tack" puled it back out - good as new - almost.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its a soft silk dome tweeter so hopefully it will pop out without a problem.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Its a soft silk dome tweeter so hopefully it will pop out without a problem.


Then I think you're totally fine. Those soft domes are pretty resilient. I had the same thing happen and was told by someone who'd know that it's no biggie. I ended up just sucking it out using the ole TP roll trick.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yep, It popped out just fine. There is just a slight crease in the dome but hardly noticeable and I keep the grill on all the time so no biggie for now. 

Thanks for all the advice guys :T


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Yep, It popped out just fine. There is just a slight crease in the dome but hardly noticeable and I keep the grill on all the time so no biggie for now.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice guys :T


:clap:Well there you go then, back into place.



tonyvdb said:


> Its a soft silk dome tweeter so hopefully it will pop out without a problem.


That it will. Paper domes and metal domes there somewhat tougher to get back into shape.

I believe I had a pair of Memorex 304 I think that’s the model number. Oh this was years ago I mean few decades before I was converted to JBL. I seem to recall sucking the dust cap on the midrange driver.

That was paper dust cap, now then.

That was paper dust cap, now then. I think it had slight indention on the tip of the dust cap, nothing serious thou. I later sold them, wished I’d kept them now, I mean at least they where better than BOSE.:rofl2:

Speaking of soft domes I think I have pair of soft dome tweeters lounging around the flat somewhere?


----------

